# 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta?



## WBurgTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

Noob Question.....I just want to make sure that 225/45/18's will fit ok and not rub on a '01 Jetta 1.8T wolfsburg with stock suspension. Thanx


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (WBurgTurbo)*

yea it will no problem


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (eurotuned00)*

That's almost an inch larger than stock - are you sure it won't rub?


----------



## WBurgTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (dennisgli)*

i've seen a set of 225/40/18's and there seems to be room. I just want to make sure thay wont rub when you turn or hit a bump. I'll be running them on an 18x7.5 with a +45 offset


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (WBurgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WBurgTurbo* »_i've seen a set of 225/40/18's and there seems to be room.

That's the correct size - what makes you think the larger tires won't rub?


----------



## WBurgTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (dennisgli)*

because thats only a 1/2" more rubber in the wheel well and there is atleast an 1 1/2" of room.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (WBurgTurbo)*

OK, good to know. I was thinking of going to 215/55-16 tires and didn't think that'd be a problem - but was wondering if that was too big a tire.
So it sounds like any tire smaller than 28inches in diameter and 225mm in width will fit fine without rubbing. Assuming you have a stock suspension and offset. I think you answered your own question!


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (WBurgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WBurgTurbo* »_Noob Question.....I just want to make sure that 225/45/18's will fit ok and not rub on a '01 Jetta 1.8T wolfsburg with stock suspension. Thanx









yes.


----------



## WBurgTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (dennisgli)*

i wouldn't use anything with a dia. larger then 26". 
a 225/45/18 measures out at 25.9"


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: 225/45/18's Fit on a Jetta? (WBurgTurbo)*

I had 255/40/18 with coilovers down as low as they could go. They rubbed. I raised the car up 4 turns and they stopped rubbing. You can do it on stock suspension.


----------

